# Lake access



## mkrueger417 (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is vehicle access to Lake Eckelson between Valley City and Jamestown? Its the chunk of water on the South side of 94 just before the Eckelson exit heading West.I was there a couple weeks ago and there was just too much snow. Any info would help.


----------



## mkrueger417 (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anybody driven by and saw any fish houses out there or anything?


----------

